# Problems while filling EOI (Software Engineer)



## lilKiwi

Dear friends,

Bare with me for this very long post, as I'm quiet puzzled while answering following questions in the EOI.

Hi,

I have queries on below points regarding EOI:

F11. Are you claiming points for a qualification in one of the identified future growth areas? Select an option No Yes *
PLEASE NOTE: Do not select 'Yes' unless you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment, in New Zealand, in an identified future growth area in Section E.
If yes, please provide the growth area name, and select the name of the qualification. Select an option Biotechnology Information Communications Technology Creative industries

I selected "Yes" as I have completed the BSc(Hons) and the Identified future growth area is Information and communication Technology


F.12 Are you claiming points for a qualification in one of the areas of absolute skills shortage?
I selected "Yes"
Occupation selected - ICT professionals

G4. Please indicate the total number of years of work experience in an identified future growth area. You need to note that work experience in an identified future growth area only qualifies for bonus points if you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in an identified future growth area.

I selected 2 but less than 6 years (I got 5 years work experience)

Growth area name - Information and communication Technology

G5. Please indicate the total number of years work experience in an area of absolute

I selected 2 but less than 6 years (I got 5+ years work experience)

PLEASE NOTE: You cannot claim these bonus points for your work experience unless you meet the specific requirements laid out in columns three/four of the Long Term Skill Shortage List.

Absolute skills shortage occupation name selected - ICT professionals

*My Query:*


Age category 30-39
I am into Information Communications Technology, but do not have offer of employment or currently working in NewZealand.
I don't have education in NZ but my education is recognised as NZ level 7 for BSc & NZ level 8 for MSc. & my qualifications and experience are in above future growth Area (ICT)
Both my education and work experience gained in Sri Lanka
I'm working in a subsidiary of a MNC based in a comparable labor market for past 5 years.



Based on this information I want to know the correctness of the answers I have provided for above F12, G4, G5 questions.

Further I'm filling a draft EOI and claiming my partners qualifications as well (ICT professional). But as I noticed it is indicating as 130 total points at the moment and If I fill the point calculator in NZ government website it will give me 135 points. I cannot figure out what is missing in the EOI 

Is there anything missing which restrict me climbing to 140 ? 

Any help would be highly appreciated

Kind regards


----------



## topcat83

lilKiwi said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Bare with me for this very long post, as I'm quiet puzzled while answering following questions in the EOI.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have queries on below points regarding EOI:
> 
> F11. Are you claiming points for a qualification in one of the identified future growth areas? Select an option No Yes *
> PLEASE NOTE: Do not select 'Yes' unless you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment, in New Zealand, in an identified future growth area in Section E.
> If yes, please provide the growth area name, and select the name of the qualification. Select an option Biotechnology Information Communications Technology Creative industries
> 
> I selected "Yes" as I have completed the BSc(Hons) and the Identified future growth area is Information and communication Technology
> 
> F.12 Are you claiming points for a qualification in one of the areas of absolute skills shortage?
> I selected "Yes"
> Occupation selected - ICT professionals
> 
> G4. Please indicate the total number of years of work experience in an identified future growth area. You need to note that work experience in an identified future growth area only qualifies for bonus points if you are also claiming points for current skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in an identified future growth area.
> 
> I selected 2 but less than 6 years (I got 5 years work experience)
> 
> Growth area name - Information and communication Technology
> 
> G5. Please indicate the total number of years work experience in an area of absolute
> 
> I selected 2 but less than 6 years (I got 5+ years work experience)
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: You cannot claim these bonus points for your work experience unless you meet the specific requirements laid out in columns three/four of the Long Term Skill Shortage List.
> 
> Absolute skills shortage occupation name selected - ICT professionals
> 
> *My Query:*
> 
> 
> Age category 30-39
> I am into Information Communications Technology, but do not have offer of employment or currently working in NewZealand.
> I don't have education in NZ but my education is recognised as NZ level 7 for BSc & NZ level 8 for MSc. & my qualifications and experience are in above future growth Area (ICT)
> Both my education and work experience gained in Sri Lanka
> I'm working in a subsidiary of a MNC based in a comparable labor market for past 5 years.
> 
> 
> Based on this information I want to know the correctness of the answers I have provided for above F12, G4, G5 questions.
> 
> Further I'm filling a draft EOI and claiming my partners qualifications as well (ICT professional). But as I noticed it is indicating as 130 total points at the moment and If I fill the point calculator in NZ government website it will give me 135 points. I cannot figure out what is missing in the EOI
> 
> Is there anything missing which restrict me climbing to 140 ?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated
> 
> Kind regards


Hi there - welcome to the forum.

I think it's very difficult to get to 140 points unless you have a job or job offer in NZ. It might be possible if yo have the optimum age, skills, work experience, etc - but most of us won't get maximum points. With 130 point I'd say you have a reasonable chance though, depending on how immigration feel that selection period!

With regards the missing points - that's difficult to say, without going through both forms with a fine toothcomb to find the differences. We're just a bunch of people who've been there ourselves - so probably won't be much better at that than you would be yourself.


----------



## kumar006

*Eoi*

Can i claim form both bonus point 

Identified future growth area and 

Absolute skills shortage occupation


Cheers
kumar


----------



## topcat83

kumar006 said:


> Can i claim form both bonus point
> 
> Identified future growth area and
> 
> Absolute skills shortage occupation
> 
> 
> Cheers
> kumar


Try filling in the online points assessment form on Immigration New Zealand - that will tell you.


----------



## kumar006

*Eoi*

Thanks for your link,

which one is better 

Identified future growth area OR

Absolute skills shortage occupation

Becouse my qualification is on both area.

I really need to know this as ASPS.

Cheers
kumar


----------



## topcat83

kumar006 said:


> Thanks for your link,
> 
> which one is better
> 
> Identified future growth area OR
> 
> Absolute skills shortage occupation
> 
> Becouse my qualification is on both area.
> 
> I really need to know this as ASPS.
> 
> Cheers
> kumar


I think they both give you the same number of points.

Again, try the online points calculator with both and see if there is a difference.


----------



## zeiger

Please note that:

To claim any points for Qualifications in an identified future growth area, the qualifications have to be from a University *in New Zealand*
To claim any points for Work Experience in an identified future growth area, the work experience has to gained *in New Zealand*

Keeping this in mind, I guess you would only be able to go for points (where eligible) for Qualifications, Work Experience in an Area of Absolute Skills Shortage.


----------



## kumar006

topcat83 said:


> I think they both give you the same number of points.
> 
> Again, try the online points calculator with both and see if there is a difference.


Thanks Topcat, for your valuable time, I finished my online EOI application, it is about to submit. (With 135 points)

But i am not sure about my 4 year work experience, this total 4 year experience is from 3 employer, and i have 1 month gap between each employment. So total 2 month gap in 4 year of experience.

What do you think do i have to submit the application? Do they will consider 4 year experience or less year?

I am worried if i wait for other 2 month rule may change for immigration.

I will very thank full to you guys if you know something about above situation.

Cheers

kumar006


----------



## kumar006

*Eoi*



topcat83 said:


> I think they both give you the same number of points.
> 
> Again, try the online points calculator with both and see if there is a difference.


Thanks Topcat, for your valuable time, I finished my online EOI application, it is about to submit. (With 135 points)

But i am not sure about my 4 year work experience, this total 4 year experience is from 3 employer, and i have 1 month gap between each employment. So total 2 month gap in 4 year of experience.

What do you think do i have to submit the application? Do they will consider 4 year experience or less year?

I am worried if i wait for other 2 month rule may change for immigration.

I will very thank full to you guys if you know something about above situation.

Cheers

kumar006


----------



## kumar006

zeiger said:


> Please note that:
> 
> To claim any points for Qualifications in an identified future growth area, the qualifications have to be from a University *in New Zealand*
> To claim any points for Work Experience in an identified future growth area, the work experience has to gained *in New Zealand*
> 
> Keeping this in mind, I guess you would only be able to go for points (where eligible) for Qualifications, Work Experience in an Area of Absolute Skills Shortage.


Thanks Zeiger,For your explanation. 

Well my qualification and experience from UK.

cheers
kumar006


----------



## zeiger

kumar006 said:


> Thanks Zeiger,For your explanation.
> 
> Well my qualification and experience from UK.
> 
> cheers
> kumar006


UK is not the same as New Zealand. The website clearly says New Zealand


----------



## kumar006

zeiger said:


> UK is not the same as New Zealand. The website clearly says New Zealand


Thank you Zeiger. I am claiming points for Absolute skills shortage occupation.
Do they accept from UK.

I finished my online EOI application, it is about to submit. (With 135 points)

But i am not sure about my 4 year work experience, this total 4 year experience is from 3 employer, and i have 1 month gap between each employment. So total 2 month gap in 4 year of experience.

What do you think do i have to submit the application? Do they will consider 4 year experience or less year?

I am worried if i wait for other 2 month rule may change for immigration.

I will very thank full to you guys if you know something about above situation.

Cheers

kumar006


----------



## zeiger

kumar006 said:


> Thank you Zeiger. I am claiming points for Absolute skills shortage occupation.
> Do they accept from UK.
> 
> I finished my online EOI application, it is about to submit. (With 135 points)
> 
> But i am not sure about my 4 year work experience, this total 4 year experience is from 3 employer, and i have 1 month gap between each employment. So total 2 month gap in 4 year of experience.
> 
> What do you think do i have to submit the application? Do they will consider 4 year experience or less year?
> 
> I am worried if i wait for other 2 month rule may change for immigration.
> 
> I will very thank full to you guys if you know something about above situation.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> kumar006


I would imagine that they consider as "work experience" only the experience you get while you were employed and not during a gap in which you were unemployed. But that is just my view, you may want to call up NZIS as ask about it.

What changes do you expect in the next 2 months? If there is any change, usually, it would be told published on their website, much in advance!


----------



## kumar006

zeiger said:


> I would imagine that they consider as "work experience" only the experience you get while you were employed and not during a gap in which you were unemployed. But that is just my view, you may want to call up NZIS as ask about it.
> 
> What changes do you expect in the next 2 months? If there is any change, usually, it would be told published on their website, much in advance!


Thanks Zeiger,

I will give call to NZIS.

Thans agian,

cheers
kumar


----------

